# approach stud owners



## black+red (Jan 11, 2015)

I have been in german shepherds for years always having female never male. Always return to same breeder never breed my own because I never find stud I like. Now I see male I want at shows and have been watching him for months. Everything about him perfect. Have seen owners at shows but never approached. It never occurred to me how to approach! Do I just walk up at show and mention I like him as stud? I socially awkward and english not good. Nervous I do not want to mess up because I know dog is perfect.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Go for it.....try out your approach on an owner of a stud you're not all that interested in....but at the same venue. If they tell you to shove off...work on your delivery. I know some breeders who like to see the bitch first but I also know some breeders who only see $$$$...

SuperG


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'd simply ask the stud owner if they're interested in breeding and what qualifications they're requesting. Then make sure the qualifications are met and let them know


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've been approached before, it's not a big deal. They should not feel inconvenienced or offended. The last time, the lady was very polite, she didn't just rush over and grab at my dog but called to me and I told her she may go over and look in the crate, touch my dog, etc. She hung around for a while and observed how he was around the other dogs (this was at a show and performance event), how he was in his kennel, asked about his training, titles, health, etc.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Just make sure if you are at a show that the owner is not busy preparing the dog to show/compete.


----------

